# Home Affairs - this left us speechless



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

So my husband's PR is done! After getting the SMS months ago - and then being told that the certificate hadn't been mailed from Pretoria - he went to home affairs and got his permanent residency certificate and stamp in his passport. So he went upstairs where he got his stuff. Then he took the certificate downstairs and went to apply for an ID. He was then told his certificate *that he received 5 minutes ago upstairs* had to be verified by the pretoria office! So they would take a copy and send it back to Pretoria where it would be verified and then he'd be able to apply for an ID when it came back. 

So I have to wonder - since somehow handing over a certificate brings its validity into question.... does home affairs simply like creating work for the sake of seeming busy? This is beyond stupid....

That being said - he has is PR at least......


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

*Just curious..*

When did he apply?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

His came fairly quickly - we started his PR at the top of the year. His TR was done early last year.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm speechless too, incredible and wrong procedure.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I really think the processes at home affairs is arbitrary. I have a friend who got an SMS to come in only to be told her paperwork was lost.


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

MissGlobal said:


> So my husband's PR is done! After getting the SMS months ago - and then being told that the certificate hadn't been mailed from Pretoria - he went to home affairs and got his permanent residency certificate and stamp in his passport. So he went upstairs where he got his stuff. Then he took the certificate downstairs and went to apply for an ID. He was then told his certificate *that he received 5 minutes ago upstairs* had to be verified by the pretoria office! So they would take a copy and send it back to Pretoria where it would be verified and then he'd be able to apply for an ID when it came back.
> 
> So I have to wonder - since somehow handing over a certificate brings its validity into question.... does home affairs simply like creating work for the sake of seeming busy? This is beyond stupid....
> 
> That being said - he has is PR at least......



have you got your ID yet? how long did it take to verify it?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope - we know too many people who tried to get their IDs only to have their paperwork lost..... So we aren't in the mood to fight that battle.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

I applied my PR the day we lost Nelson Mandela (5th of December).. and I got the SMS for finalisation today.

I just hope i do not crap myself should it be a rejection 

But I am positive.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Skilled said:


> I applied my PR the day we lost Nelson Mandela (5th of December).. and I got the SMS for finalisation today.
> 
> I just hope i do not crap myself should it be a rejection
> 
> But I am positive.


Wow. For PR? That seems really fast! I know some people have been waiting 2 years.


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Wow. For PR? That seems really fast! I know some people have been waiting 2 years.


there is a rumour around on stoping PR approval.
a young PR division officer stolen his boss' user name and password, so he could log in and did the approval in a very short time. meanwhile, a book of PR paper also in his hand. once the computer works done, he just sent the papers to branches.

some agents mention that the PTA office is investigating the case now. the PR officers transferred from various branched have been sent back. then PR approval is getting very slow now.

anybody can confirm it?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

journalsa said:


> there is a rumour around on stoping PR approval.
> a young PR division officer stolen his boss' user name and password, so he could log in and did the approval in a very short time. meanwhile, a book of PR paper also in his hand. once the computer works done, he just sent the papers to branches.
> 
> some agents mention that the PTA office is investigating the case now. the PR officers transferred from various branched have been sent back. then PR approval is getting very slow now.
> ...


This is just that unfortunately .. rumour.

The minister has been giving updates about clearing PR backlogs on weekly basis. Last week, she said all backlog for up until May 2013 had been finalised. She also said the team was now currently working on applications as from June 2013 to avoid backlogs. She appointed 20 members who their job will be for finalising the PRs. Before it was just 3 people if i am not mistaken.

So I am not surprised that my application took few months to be finalised. They have been working hard recently and should be commended.

Whilst on that, be careful of _some _of these "agencies".


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

What 'she' said & what is real is very different it appears - I have applied May 2012 & still hasn't heard or received anything from Home Affairs & I'm sure I'm not the only one in that case...

It's always 'finalised' until the next time she reports to the media & say something else


----------



## travellerct (Dec 24, 2011)

I applied June 2012 in the UK, and am still waiting too. Do people that apply from consulates abroad also receive an SMS or just the confirmation of application letter?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilled said:


> This is just that unfortunately .. rumour.
> 
> The minister has been giving updates about clearing PR backlogs on weekly basis. Last week, she said all backlog for up until May 2013 had been finalised. She also said the team was now currently working on applications as from June 2013 to avoid backlogs. She appointed 20 members who their job will be for finalising the PRs. Before it was just 3 people if i am not mistaken.
> 
> ...


I also got my PR in about 5 months, applied end of September 2013 and it was finalised February 2014. My experience with HA was surprisingly pleasant and I guess I'm one of the few exceptions to the rule. Still, when I went to collect, I met two guys who applied in 2012 and they were told their apps are still pending


----------

